# Encender Laptop con 12 Volts en lugar de 19 Volts utilizando fuente ATX



## LCerrada (Dic 11, 2020)

Saludos, hago esta pregunta porque he investigado un rato en internet y no he dado con una respuesta certera.

Me explico, estoy armando una PC de escritorio recuperando una tarjeta madre de una laptop la cual se le quemó el puerto de la pantalla pero funciona el puerto VGA, todo funciona bien, la idea es montar la tarjeta dentro de un case de escritorio de tamaño reducido para armar una especie de mini PC aprovechando un cajón viejo que tengo guardado, pero *mi duda surge porque en vez de utilizar el cargador de la laptop que es de 19 voltios 3,45 amperios quiero utilizar la fuente ATX del case y ahorrarme el cargador*, pero como sabemos el voltaje de la fuente máximo es de 12 (no puedo aprovechar el de -12 porque no entrega mas de 1 amperio).

Entre las opciones que tengo estan:

-Prender la tarjeta por el pin de carga (19V) con 12 voltios (FUNCIONÓ)
-Prender la tarjeta por el pin de la bateria (11.4 a 12.6 voltios) (FUNCIONÓ)
-Adaptar un elevador de voltaje DC-DC step up para subir de 12 a 19 (funciona pero es caro, y la idea es ahorrar)

El problema del asunto es que al conectar los 12 voltios mas que todo por el pin de carga, la tarjeta funciona perfectamente pero hay un zumbido en las bobinas y los mosfet y me preocupa que la computadora me dure solo un mes.

Entendiendose que todo en la tarjeta madre funciona con convertidores DC-DC y que ella baja los 19v a 5, 1.1, 3.3, etc para los distintos circuitos que la compone y que el zumbido puede deberse al ancho del pulso y la frecuencia sea muy baja ya que no estaría regulando de 19 a esos bajos voltajes sino que de 12 a esos bajos voltajes.

También el consumo de corriente se eleva cerca de los 4 amperios y *no estoy seguro de si sea un inconveniente para los mosfet*.

Por favor *que me recomiendan en su experiencia, si trabajarla con los 12 y no preocuparme o si me voy a cargar la mother en un par de días* de uso.

Anexo video de las pruebas que hice:





PD: En mis años de experiencias en computadoras, he visto en varias personas que en su desconocimiento conectaron cargadores de 12 voltios en sus laptops en vez de los 19 y les funciono por años sin ningún problema, pero mi duda surge por el zumbido que se escucha en la mother.

De antemano, cualquier idea u opinión es agradecida.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 11, 2020)

Yo me ahorraría la fuente ATX y usaría el cargador.

¿ Revisaste que la fuente de la PC entregue los 12v y que estos no caigan al conectar el laptop ? (Dependiendo de la fuente, que no suele disponer de mucha corriente en los 12v, al esperar 19v va a compensarlo con mas corriente que esos 3A).

¿ La fuente se encuentra bien, sin capacitores hinchados por ejemplo ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 11, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo me ahorraría la fuente ATX y usaría el cargador.


Eso sería lo más correcto.



LCerrada dijo:


> PD: En mis años de experiencias en computadoras, he visto en varias personas que en su desconocimiento conectaron cargadores de 12 voltios en sus laptops en vez de los 19 y les funciono por años sin ningún problema, pero mi duda surge por el zumbido que se escucha en la mother


Tal vez esas laptops eran antiguas o no les funcionaba la batería.
Resulta que en las laptops actuales el chip de carga monitorea el voltaje de entrada para comprobar el buen estado del cargador.
Si el voltaje es correcto (19.5 V) se empieza a hacer una verificación en la corriente de carga.
Si no es correcto, el chip de carga da el aviso con un estado lógico en el nivel POWER_GOOD
Como siempre existe comunicación entre el chip de carga y el procesador, esta información será mostrada al usuario.

En algunas tarjetas si el voltaje del cargador no es el requerido para la carga de batería, simplemente no encenderá.
En otras se logrará el encendido pero sin carga de la batería.

El zumbido efectivamente puede estarse produciendo porque el charger o chip de carga está trabajando fuera de los parámetros por falta del voltaje requerido.
Y esto en el caso de estar la batería conectada, porque cuando no lo está, esto es reconocido por el chip y cancela la carga, más no el encendido, pero solo si POWER_GOOD está presente.
Los convertidores DC-DC para los +5V, +3.3V, los voltajes de RAM y V-Core, que en este caso son del tipo Buck, pueden operar dentro de un amplio rango de tensiones sin verse afectado su funcionamiento.


----------



## LCerrada (Dic 14, 2020)

Gracias por el apoyo.



D@rkbytes dijo:


> El zumbido efectivamente puede estarse produciendo porque el charger o chip de carga está trabajando fuera de los parámetros por falta del voltaje requerido.
> Y esto en el caso de estar la batería conectada, porque cuando no lo está, esto es reconocido por el chip y cancela la carga, más no el encendido, pero solo si POWER_GOOD está presente.
> Los convertidores DC-DC para los +5V, +3.3V, los voltajes de RAM y V-Core, que en este caso son del tipo Buck, pueden operar dentro de un amplio rango de tensiones sin verse afectado su funcionamiento.


Por las pruebas que he realizado, la tarjeta de laptop enciende normal con 12V conectandola por el pin de la bateria (sin la batería) y casi no se nota el zumbido, también probando me di cuenta que el mismo zumbido sale cuando conecto con 19v pero suena un poco menos, lo interesante es que prende todo bien pero no detecta batería y funciona todo perfecto.

Mi preocupación era principalmente los convertidores DC y el zumbido.



switchxxi dijo:


> Yo me ahorraría la fuente ATX y usaría el cargador.
> 
> ¿ Revisaste que la fuente de la PC entregue los 12v y que estos no caigan al conectar el laptop ? (Dependiendo de la fuente, que no suele disponer de mucha corriente en los 12v, al esperar 19v va a compensarlo con mas corriente que esos 3A).
> 
> ¿ La fuente se encuentra bien, sin capacitores hinchados por ejemplo ?


En efecto, la fuente funciona bien y es capaz de entregar hasta 8 amperios en 12V máximo, la tarjeta consume máximo 4 amperios cuando tengo la PC full carga con procesador al 100, los capacitores están buenos, lo que si veo es que con carga el voltaje cae un poco a 11.8 u 11.9.


Como hecho interesante se observa que prendiendola por el pin de la bateria consume los 12 voltios 4 amperios y prendiendolo por el pin de carga consume los mismos 12 voltios y 4 amperios maximo.

Lo del circuito de carga, no presenta ningún problema, no la manda a apagar, lo único es que me me dice que no hay batería conectada, debe ser porque es un modelo viejo 2011, lo de la fuente es porque si la quito del case queda un hueco feo (es slim) y por motivos de estética es preferible dejarla.

Lo otro es que de la misma fuente puedo aprovechar para sacar otros voltajes para las unidades que se quieren adaptar.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 14, 2020)

Yo lo que le hice a un laptop que ya las pilas estaban muertas, y el cargador ni siquiera funcionaba bien, desconozco porqué. Fue usar una fuente AT modificada gracias a los post del foro, y baje la tension a la correcta de las bateria, le puse un conector, y directo donde iba la bateria. Funciono excelente. Ahora tengo una placa de otra laptop, y la uso con su cargador, y funciona excelente


----------



## paliz (Dic 14, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo lo que le hice a un laptop que ya las pilas estaban muertas, y el cargador ni siquiera funcionaba bien, desconozco porqué. Fue usar una fuente AT modificada gracias a los post del foro, y baje la tension a la correcta de las bateria, le puse un conector, y directo donde iba la bateria. Funciono excelente. Ahora tengo una placa de otra laptop, y la uso con su cargador, y funciona excelente


Esa debería ser la opción a utilizar, modificar la fuente para que se ajuste a los parámetros requeridos por la motherboard de la laptop.


----------



## pcmaster (Ene 2, 2021)

Yo utilizaría un circuito boost de elevación de voltaje de 12 a 19 voltios. Modificar la fuente significa que en caso de avería de la misma deberás modificar también la nueva, perdiendo la garantía.


----------



## LCerrada (Ene 23, 2021)

Gracias por su ayuda, la opción mas barata es la de modificar la fuente pues con piezas recicladas de otras fuentes lo que hay que cambiar es un diodo y el calibre del alambre del toroide de -12, pero como comentaron si esta se daña hay que modificar la fuente nueva y es mas trabajo, creo que me voy a decidir por el elevador boost, vi uno en una tienda local en 8 dolares que es mas comprable que los 20 que me estaban pidiendo por mercadolibre, en venezuela no la tenemos facil con los sobreprecios, pruebo y les comento.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 23, 2021)

Modificar una Fuente ATX usada, es mucho mas Barato que comprar un convertidor..
Aparte fuentes ATX las consigues fáciles. y si se daña el elevador¿?¿ el ic del regulador¿?
Otra cosa ya tienes la fuente + boost..son dos cosas...  en ves de tener sola la atx modificada y listo.
Si no quieres modificarla te haces uno con un tl494 .. sacado de fuentes ATX viejas...
De paso aprendes y te das el gusto de armar tu mismo y saber que es lo que tiene dentro tu fuente..y no confiar en módulos chinos que seguro no podrás cobrar la garantía, en caso de un fallo 
Aparte con las salidas Restantes de la ATX puedes conectar otros periféricos... Lamparas usb.. mas Cooler, parlantes extras con mini-amplificadores.. etc... etccc..


----------



## LCerrada (Feb 22, 2021)

Hola amigos, les comento que estuve construyendo un elevador boost con un tl494, para las primeras pruebas, el integrado lo puse a funcionar accionando un solo mosfet, mas la configuración del los elevadores boost (bobina, diodo y capacitor), pero los resultados no fueron del todo positivos ya que el mosfet calienta un montón inclusive con disipador.



Pero en esta prueba pude ver el ciclo de trabajo y la frecuencia en el integrado, aparte en lo poco que pude probar antes de que recalentara el mosfet fue que podía regular voltajes variando el ciclo de trabajo, pero no mucho entre 7 a 13 voltios.
Mas raro funciono como regulador en  vez de elevador, igual estas pruebas me sirven de conocimiento para continuar trabajando en el elevador, esta vez tratar de armar uno en configuración push pull.



En esta foto se ve una frecuencia de 11 KHz pero hice pruebas con 40, 80, 100 y 230 khz.

Igual he estado trabajando  en algunas fuentes de PC y sale mas fácil cambiar un  par de diodos, conectar entre -12 y +5 y poner a trabajar la tarjeta madre con 17 voltios, que no creo que afecte el funcionamiento.
Asi aprovecho los conectores molex y pongo unidad de CD, discos, ventiladores (tal vez una tarjeta de video con un riser).

También se que se puede armar un elevador con el xl6009 o el lm2577, pero no se consiguen por donde vivo.

No tengo unos planos específicos para el elevador boost salvo por la info de los datasheet y algunas ideas por internet, tampoco he profundizado en la retroalimentación, *algún consejo puede ser útil*, gracias por el  apoyo, saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 22, 2021)

La compuerta tiene resistencia a masa? pone el circuito que hiciste, no deberia calentar tanto, algo lo esta haciendo trabajar en la zona lineal o el nucleo de la bobina se esta saturando.


----------



## LCerrada (Feb 23, 2021)

No tengo planos del circuito, es lo que fui montando con el protoboard usando de referencia el plano del datasheet del tl494, tambien use de referencia un video de youtube y el esquema basico de elevador boost.

Me explico, comencé con un elevador básico (ladrón de julios)con toroidal y un devanado secundario para el pulso hacia la base del transistor y me funcionó para prender un ventilador de 12 voltios con una pila de 1.5, aunque de esta manera no regula el voltaje,  el voltaje de salida dependía de la carga amenos que usase un regulador lineal y tampoco daba mucha corriente, pero sirvió de experimento.


Después armé el 494 en la protoboard y lo puse a generar un pulso con la posibilidad de ajustar la frecuencia y el ciclo de trabajo manualmente con potenciómetros (funcionó).

La calidad del video era bastante mala y esta fue la mejor imagen que pude sacar del plano.

Después la idea era de combinar los dos circuitos pero en vez de usar el devanado secundario del ladrón de julios acoplaría la señal de onda cuadrada a un mosfet que haría de conmutación y todo lo que lleva el elevador boost

use como referencia este otro plano, pero paso lo que comente de que calentaba el mosfet y los voltajes de salida no daban.

@sergiot esas pruebas las hice hace unos días, pero no recuerdo bien, creo que si puse la resistencia de gate a masa, recuerdo haber medido con el osciloscopio y tenia señal de conmutación en el dreno, pero cuando conectaba la bobina era que calentaba, usé una bobina toroidal de las de fuente de PC, pero también probé con otras bobinas y pasaba algo similar.


----------

